# Aquaview 360 opinions?



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

While strolling through walmart one night i saw My betta-to-be and please dont be angry but growing up my stepmom kept them in little bowls and always claimed they were able to survive in much less and i hadnt done any research on my own yet so it was an impulse buy. I got him home, put him in his bowl and over the next months time i researched alot and decided to go all out and get a larger living space for him and a few other things (Heater, filter) I forgot to get a test kit so thats next on my list. Anyway i ended up buying the aquaview 360 because it held enough water and had a filtration system. Again i guess i wasnt thinking straight because once i got home with it and plugged it in i quickly realized he would no longer be able to make his bubblenests with all the bubbles floating around from the air stone. Would that upset him too much? Or just me? lol! I want to make him happy as possible and the tank says that its good for bettas and its much larger then the other tanks i saw for them so thats a plus. Any opinions or suggestions for the aquaview 360? and The type of filtration it uses, is that enough? Will it stress him out too much having bubbles on? How often should i vacuum his gravel or do water changes for a tank this size with one fish? The instructions were a bit vague so i want opinions if possible. Also, Where i live the water is horrible, its well water and the iron levels are over the top extreme. I took and put some water in a bowl from my tap and put in a water conditioner and the water was still very orange afterwards so ive been buying the big 4 gallon spring water tanks and using that. Well when i got home i took his tank out of the box and put it together/cleaned it/ect then added the rinsed decorations and turned it on and went to bed. I planned on putting him in after a couple of days like the info in the box said. I also took a bit of water from his bowl and put it in in case this tank does in fact cycle, itll have something to work with that isnt my fish. The following morning i woke up and the tank was cloudy. Is this the normal ammonia/bacteria balancing process? How long should it take to go away? I plan to go buy a testing kit next week when i go out into town again but until then what should i do? Wait for it to clear? Sorry im writing so much and being a bit unclear, im just still new to all this and i know i should have researched more but i listened to family and they were wrong lol.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit/13448744
This is the tank i bought.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I have that tank for my female and I love it for two reasons: 1. It is round & 2. The lights are awesome. 

I did away with the under-gravel filter because all it does is make all of the uneaten food and poop go under the gravel and it makes your water really dirty really fast. I also took out the airstone and the tube the airstone goes in because the tube takes up space that your fish could use to swim and my fish doesnt like the airstone at all.. so I did away with those two things as well.. I went out and bought a cheap little tetra filter that is for 1-3 gallons and use that instead of the under-gravel filter and airstone. Also I bought a small tetra heater 2-15 gallons and it keeps the temp of my water perfect. 

Here is a picture of my tank:









I added some live plants since then as well.

For the water thing I have the exact same problem only with chlorine. Bottled water isn't good for fish because it doesn't contain the nutrients they need, so you should look into reverse osmosis water.. That is what I use and I get it at Sobey's. You still need to use water conditioner when you use reverse osmosis water. 

For water changes I would do 2 changes a week and change 50% of the water each time.. That is what I do. 

Hope this helped! Any other questions just ask.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have one, and while it's a wonderfully big tank, it's awkward. .___. with it being round, not only can i not fit it snugly on corners like i can with square/rectangular/triangular tanks(i've OCD, so it bugs me to no end!), the fish can easily hide from my view by sitting at the right place on the side. ._____. i DO adore the lights, though. oh, and because it's round, water changes are awkward, too. Xd


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the posts and suggestions. Im not too sure if he will like the bubbles or not but ill keep an eye on him when i do move him into it. What is Sobeys btw? Ill have to google on that later tonight also. I love the look of the tank myself, at first , before this tank i tried a square tank and the reflections (even with a backdrop) upsetted him so i took it back and paid a bit more for this one instead. Im changing his little 1g bowl every other day for now until i get the aquaview setup properly. So the cloudyness is because of the spring water then? 
I do believe ive seen a tetra filter that will work nicely i was just hoping that the "underground filter system" they menrtion on the box was more then it seemed (a little plastic hole plate) lol. Thanks for the comments and ill post more questions if i have them. Its hard having a nicer tank and not just giving it to him! but ill resist


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a very pretty tank, I was looking at getting one myself. Not too sure yet though cuz of all the modifications it would need to make a happy Betta. There are some really nice 5gal set-ups for around the same price, just no cool looking lights. Ahaha.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

lol Yeah i saw a couple but i dont have the space for one. Well i do have a perfect table but my 3 year old would be able to reach and that probably wouldnt end well )


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the bubbler goes well with the light. my first white HMPK owned the tank before he passed, and he LOVED watching the bubbles when i had the light on. i think Red and Yellow were his favorites. if you can get the fatter 3 gallon(i got mine from Petsmart), it has more room with the tube in, than the skinnier one does, but it's really awkward to handle. i acutally had to cut the top a bit to fit my heater in, too, so if you go with this tank, try to get a smaller heater.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah mine is the 3 gallon, it seems roomy enough i just need the proper water. Right now its got 1/4th of my tapwater with 3/4 springwater (My water was still way too orangy from iron so i mixed it) and water conditioner but after the first night the water went cloudy. I forgot to grab a water tester while i was there though and its quite a drive so i got to wait on that. Yeah ive read about some bettas loving the bubbles and others not so much, i think the tank looks beatiful but at the same time i do enjoy watching him make his little bubble nests and i think the bubbler may break all his hard work because thats about ALL he wants to do in his bowl is make nests and beg for food but maybe its just because the bowl is boring and thats all their is to do!
Heres a couple of quick pictures of him atm, hopefully once i get his tank sorted he'll be much happier


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you can lessen the bubbles. o3o just unscrew the pump a bit. i had to do that with Weiss, because he didn't like the bubbles that much. :d


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OH! I had no idea i could do that, i just tried it and its much better. It was a bit too bubbly for my liking also but now its better. Thanks


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no problem! i found that out with Weiss. :d i used that trick alot when Chappy was a fry. :3


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, those round tanks are so pretty - I really like them!! Nice setups, too..


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i ended up getting test strips, no filter as of yet, and im in florida and my house stays pretty hot, i got a thermometer and my temp was 77 last night at 1am so i think itll be okay until i get back out to the stores. My nitrate lvl has been 5 or less and ammonia level was 0. Id let the tank run for a week and conditioned spring water mixed with my tap water since my tap is horridly filled with iron. All seems well enough, im keeping up with daily test stripping and will do a water change if it rises too much. Im not confident in its biological filtration system as of yet but i also lowered the bubbling power but i honestly dont think he minds the bubbles, he tends to just sit right in front of where they rise oddly enough. No fear at all, i wonder if thats a good thing or not lol.








He makes his rounds and rests right there between the bubbler tube and his plant. I live in an area that has a canal in my back yard basically so i put out a bucket of tap water and within 4 days i had mosquito larva so i scooped them out and rinced them and put them in a conditioned cup of water overnight and the next day gave him 4 of the larva and he RUSHED at them! After eatting all 4 he started begging for more but im unsure how many he should eat in a day, its nice to offer him live foods though  So far so good! He hides in his cave sometimes and in his plant other times and when the lights come on in the living room he goes wild swimming excitedly. I dont really turn on the light in the tank often, maybe 30 minutes a day? I worry itll upset him.
edit: Sorry about the picture size! He seems healthy to me but this picture is a good chance to ask, does he look healthy? I got him from the dreaded walmart but i got him on a new shipment day and his cup was clean and he was very active in it so he was the lucky one  But you know how walmart is, i saw a few dying ones on a shelf that had brown all in the bottoms of their cups or fuzzy stuff on them. =[


----------

